# DE abroad for Single Women - Help!!!



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Can anyone help me with some advice.

I made some enquires as to DE abroad and really was interested in the ceram as they have a good success rate and seem to be a little cheaper than elsewhere but was most surprised that they do not treat single women.

Any ideas as know that the IM is well expensive

    

Michelle


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

I am reasonable sure that Altra Vita (Moscow) treat single women and are of a comparable cost to CERAM (5,000 Euros).

AV don't egg share so (similar to IM) and get similar results to IM as a consequence.

Read the clinic review threads and you may be able to gauge who you'd like to go with and then check their web-sites.

Good luck.

A&E


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi

I think ISIDA in Kiev treat single women- suggest you email them ( Larisa Melnik) and ask her.

I don't understand why clinics refuse to do so - seems archaic to me.

I also think the IVI group in Spain treat single women.

Hope you find something that suits soon,

roze xxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I've just been emailing ISIDA- Larisa confirmed that single women are very welcome there.  I can recommend this clinic not only because they made me pregnant, but also because of their great service, and low cost.

Good luck


roze


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks all of you for all your advice.

Can anyone please tell me though where I can reach this Larisa.

Thanks guys.


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi, email her at

[email protected]

She is very good and getting back to people.

She is also known as Lora in case this name also crops up!

Best of luck,


roze xxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

[email protected]

Sorry- this is the correct email address for her. The clinic website is www.isida.com.ua.

roze xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

